# Anyone for a game?



## AveryTingWong (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all,

First time posting here, I thought I'd start with one of my favorites. This is an experiment in black and white HDR photography, any feedback is welcomed.








Thanks!
Avery


----------



## Teknik (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work i love everything about it and it has that abandoned feel to it


----------



## rob91 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I wish the photo were small enough to fit on my screen. Other than that the angles are pretty sweet.


----------



## AveryTingWong (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback you guys. Keep em coming! 

Also I fixed the size issue and made it smaller. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## xomikronx (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome picture.

Do you know where I can find a tutorial on how to do BW HDR?

I know how to do Color HDR.  I like BW HDR better I think.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Oct 3, 2008)

awesome, i like that a lot!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

still has that cartoony look some what. i like it.


----------



## khallene (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a great shot!  Very sharp.


----------

